# swivel seats



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I know the 70's monte's came with them but I'm talking about the ones I seen that a short and more round.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

you can get them a boat shop


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 5 2008, 06:07 PM~11529194
> *you can get them a boat shop
> *


thanks john


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

junk yard off the old vans


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Sep 5 2008, 06:31 PM~11529404
> *junk yard off the old vans
> *


What kind of vans?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

those small round, non reclinging ones are mostly custom made, although i have a few plastic ones set aside out of older model boats.

I cant think who makes these frame,but Moeler and Eastwood are a couple marine plastic companies that might have something similar.




























you can get the swivels from springfieldmarine.com, I'm using there 8 position locking swivels with front to back slide.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 5 2008, 06:16 PM~11529697
> *What kind of vans?
> *


conversion vans, my econline conversion hass swivels, the seats are hideos tho


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 5 2008, 03:04 PM~11529168
> *I know the 70's monte's came with them but I'm talking about the ones I seen that a short and more round.
> *


anyone know what just the swivels go for out of the 70's Monte's?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I custom made mine from modifying a boat seat. Its all metal and foam. I will show you how I did it when I go to the goodtimes picnic. Its easier to show you in person.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Sep 7 2008, 06:56 PM~11542895
> *anyone know what just the swivels go for out of the 70's Monte's?
> *


I DONT EVER REMEMBER A 70 71 72 MONTE COMMING WITH SWIVEL SEATS.
NOW, THE 73-77 MONTE HAD THAT OPTION.


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Sep 17 2008, 05:28 PM~11629628
> *I DONT EVER REMEMBER A 70 71 72 MONTE COMMING WITH SWIVEL SEATS.
> NOW, THE 73-77 MONTE HAD THAT OPTION.
> *


thats what I'm talkng about, I have some, just curious what they're worth.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmsupreme_@Sep 18 2008, 12:06 AM~11632585
> *thats what I'm talkng about, I have some, just curious what they're worth.
> *


$200 a pair


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

got some out of a old dodge van and cut them down to size 
i will post pic soon still working on them


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone got some pic of there seat


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a pair of 76 monte carlo swivel seats that are just redone with black vinyl and button tufted royal blue velvet never been in a car. Interested ? PM me :biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

posting pic soon


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

just need the back part to be done
what do you think


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

i am done


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

???


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Dec 17 2010, 08:12 PM~19355608
> *???
> *


they came out bad ass, bro.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 25 2010, 04:49 PM~19163862
> *i am done
> 
> 
> ...


excellente! how was you rear seat made? plywood to or just re wrapped?


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 25 2010, 03:49 PM~19163862
> *i am done
> 
> 
> ...



That came out nice bro....


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 25 2010, 07:25 PM~19420185
> *excellente! how was you rear seat made? plywood to or just re wrapped?
> *


plywood


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jan 11 2011, 12:22 AM~19563037
> *plywood
> *


THANKS. IT LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## OG83SUPREME (Feb 25, 2011)

o shit, i got to try that ,a thats nice


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------

